# New System Preferences icon and Charlie Chaplin - Coincidence?



## kenaroni (Nov 19, 2007)

I looked at this icon for a long time before it finally hit me. What do you think?


----------



## jbarley (Nov 20, 2007)

kenaroni said:


> I looked at this icon for a long time before it finally hit me. What do you think?


I popped the back off of my old pocket watch, and its looks a closer match to Leopard's System preference icon then your example, but I would doubt if Apple copied that either.
Come to think of it, that icon has a strong resemblance to my old trucks timing gears also.

jb.


----------



## haynk (Mar 20, 2009)

Good find.

I went ahead and replaced it with the default icon to complete my custom dock.  Thank you.


----------



## voice- (Mar 21, 2009)

Doubt it was a copy. Gears tend to look alike.


----------



## fryke (Mar 21, 2009)

ugh... oooooooold thread revived.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2009)

Seems as though there has been a lot of necrothreading lately.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2009)

fryke said:


> ugh... oooooooold thread revived.



To me is seems a little dead in here lately and it seems others that are feeling the same.


----------



## fryke (Mar 21, 2009)

But wouldn't that be a reason to create _new_ threads instead of digging up dead ones?


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2009)

Heaven forbid!


----------

